# double cork



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

give credit where credit is due. Doubles have been around as long as professional snowboarding has been around. Damian Sanders was doing it back in 89.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I dont consider the double cork off a jump the same as a double cork in the pipe. So I'd say ya he invented it.


----------



## tecknojoe (Jan 6, 2008)

I saw david benedek doing them a few years ago. saw it a couple times in his own personal training and in a red bull massive air contest


----------



## lcstriker07 (Oct 20, 2008)

Extremo said:


> I dont consider the double cork off a jump the same as a double cork in the pipe. So I'd say ya he invented it.


Didn't Vito do it in compitition first last year? If anything that means he brought it to the pipe. Speaking of... damn did he get [email protected]#$ing hosed tonight. I'm not say white didnt claim first for sure, but both of vito's runs had more technicality than lago. WTF was up with that? Then they give the finnish guy the silver? Lago had style out the wazzoo to hold down second if loui didn't get it. 

Am I alone here? Or did you guys see the same thing?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Sorry, I was majorly rooting for Vito, but he was sloppy tonight. The Olympic judges were bringing the hammer down tonight. Vito had sloppy landings and his straight air was sketchy. Lago was ultra clean. This is why they were saying you can't just go into the pipe and throw down nothing but spins.

As for the double cork, Vito landed the first one in competition. Doesn't mean he invented it though. Shaun was landing them outside competition just like he was landing the double mctwist in his pipe. Actually, I don't even think he invented it. He invented back to back double corks. They call it the millionaire hat trick or something.


----------



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

Ditto for vito's scores, they were so borderline close, but the straight airs were counting for a lot and his weren't the tightest.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

jp invented the double cork... for video gangs


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

zk0ot said:


> jp invented the double cork... for video gangs


It was actually shakedown.


----------



## lcstriker07 (Oct 20, 2008)

Sounds like i'll have to watch it again a little closer. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

shit your right it was shake down. those 2 vids came out pretty close i get them mixed up.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Extremo said:


> I dont consider the double cork off a jump the same as a double cork in the pipe. So I'd say ya he invented it.


Actually Matt Lindy did it at the Grand Prix at Breck in like 07.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

whats the difference between a corkscrew and McTwist.

im 100% sure of what a cork is but ive never fully understood what a Mc Twist is


----------



## lcstriker07 (Oct 20, 2008)

Anybody watch the olympic interview last night where white said he invented the double cork out in colorado? And I'm 99.9% sure he didn't say double mctwist 12. Kinda shitty...


----------



## G2309 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm glad its about style as well as technicality because a good floaty backside looks better than a messy spin.
Also good that a double cork didn't necesarily give someone the best score.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Actually Matt Lindy did it at the Grand Prix at Breck in like 07.


That def wasnt a double cork...It was a double back with a 180 tacked on the end.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

alecdude88 said:


> whats the difference between a corkscrew and McTwist.
> 
> im 100% sure of what a cork is but ive never fully understood what a Mc Twist is


a cork is any spin that is inverted. mctwists and rodeos are both corks.

in the TV thing they talked like white was the first one to think up the double cork. as if he thought it up himself in his pipe this year.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Extremo said:


> That def wasnt a double cork...It was a double back with a 180 tacked on the end.


Went around twice with a spin I'll let him call it a double.


----------

